# VR6 swap into 1.8T mk4



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Well toasted the 1.8T (timing belt tensioner failure), so now I'm looking to have the motor I've always really wanted; a built all motor 24v VR.
Now here's the catch though. I have an O2J with a LSD and some other Race-Shop performed mods (or so I'm told lol) thats been waiting in my garage. I'd REALLY like to use this trans and not the O2M for gearing reasons; my racing is pretty much limited to tuesday, thursday, and friday night drags at the track, not to mention this one already has an LSD. Knowing the VR and 1.8 have different bellhousing patterns, how can I make this work? I posted this in the MT forum, but it seems a little slow over there and I figured that I might get more help from the guys who frequent this forum. Would and 020 bellhousing/case-half work on an 02J maybe if a VR housing can't be found for an 02J?


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Ok, well I'm retarded... apparently there are plenty of MK4 VR 5 spds in a junkyard right near where i work.... Still though, if anyone could offer any help as far as tricky details i might run into, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

just get the bellhousing from a o2j 5 speed vr6, and put it on your transmission so you keep your goodies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (websaabn)*

the 1.8t can make more power... but im not gonna turn it into an arguement.. for the price of the swap rebuild the 1.8t. plus with the way gas prices are right now.. are u SURE u want a built 24v?


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

You're absolutely right man, but its not all about the highest possible numbers for me man. I've rolled with the 1.8T and driven a few VR cars, to be honest I really like the VR better. Plus, I'm tired of turbos and boost leaks and all of the associated nonsense. NA FTW lol... As for gas prices, its a non-issue, its not a daily driver anymore. If it was, I probably would be putting the 1.8 back in.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Never heard of anyone putting a vr in an original 1.8t. Go for it GL homie.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about full swap VR6 3.2 but 2wd into my Beetle because of same reason. I'm bittle bit tired of boost leak. I got the pressure test and smoke test. I couldn't find the leak so I still have code P1297 Pressure drop between TB and throttle valve.








I have auto transmission also which I think swap the whole engine and tranny is better to upgrade.


----------



## Jettaturbo01 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the same problem in my 18t jetta with that code. i replace my 710H with a forge 007d and it went away. Not sure if this helps


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

what is 710H? Stock D.V?


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runvsofme07* »_the 1.8t can make more power... but im not gonna turn it into an arguement.. for the price of the swap rebuild the 1.8t. plus with the way gas prices are right now.. are u SURE u want a built 24v?

wtf


----------

